# Just checking back in...



## Redwreck (May 19, 2012)

I've been lurking on occasion, but have been busy on a couple of projects. I had to pull the motor out of my '44 WC Allis to correct an oil leak caused by kids in high school shop rework. They auctioned the tractor off before checking everything out and rear pan gasket had slipped inside the oil pan. I went ahead and pulled the motor to make sure nothing else was bad inside and replacing the gasket fixed it. Plus I just wanted to see inside!

My other project was my IH 2400B. The water pump came apart while my wife was bush hogging the pasture and threw the fan through the radiator! Found a salvage radiator on line and got it repaired and put her back to work, Wife and the tractor.

Photos to follow


----------



## Redwreck (May 19, 2012)

Photos for previous thread.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Really nice pictures Redwreck! Nice.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I'd say you have been busy 
Looking forward to updates and we'll leave the light on.


----------

